# IUI Syringe Extenders



## brittdup215 (Aug 22, 2016)

For a year now, my wife and I have been ordering our syringes and syringe extenders on eBay and Amazon for the IUI at home, but lately we can't find the extenders on those sites for a reasonable price. I was just curious where y'all buy your extenders? Thanks a bunch!


----------

